# uv tube switch?



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey all.
If I had bought a zoo med reptisun 10% 36 inch for £30 along with multiple other stuff...from an online, usually good equipment store.

and infact recieved a exo terra reptiglo 10 tube....which came in a zoo med reptisun 10% box...polysterine squares at the end and all... what should one think?

I would guess that zoo med wouldnt stick exo terra tubes in thier boxes...
I would assume that tubes come from the distributor, who again i wouldnt think would do a bulb switch...and are in thier full packaging when they arrive..unless they arent???
so how does an inferior bulb end up in the zoo med box?

im just wandering how pizzled off i ought to be.

Oh it also [the exo terra 10%] blew my exo terra [i usually use arcadia but had this one for a while, half in use] starter which starts up 2 tubes at once.
But i think thats down to the starter being crap cos the wattage was right and stuff and the bulb in queastion does work.

So,,,should I just ask for 15 quid back as thats the diffeence in price.. or should I really push for an explanation of how this happened?
maybe they thought i wouldnt notice?

Dean


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i would want to know why plus the £15 pounds back or a full refund if you have to send uv back ask for postage costs as well
cheers linda


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yeh, I should really.

Does anyone who is int he trade know whether and/or if they come packaged in such a way that the wrong tube could be put in the box? or do they come packaged in the sleeves already?
This is not the first time I have received inferior bulbs than i ordered but the first time its been disguised in the bulb i ordered box...


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Dean, 

In theory this couldnt happen on the downflow of the supply chain, i.e manafacturer > Wholesaler > Retailer. It could possibly happen as follows

Manafacturer > Wholesaler > retailer> Faulty tube returned to wholesaler > faulty tube sent out to another retailer by mistake. But highly unlikely as faulty items are usually segregated and I doubt a retailer would re package a faulty tube it would just be sent back or credited and binned.

May have been switched deliberately,but then the retailer would have an unsellable zoo med tube? draw your own conclusions , but not likely to be a mix up in the supply chain as they are boxed/sleeved at the factory. 

If that happened to one of my customers I would ask them to return it at our expense for a correct item replacement.

Hope this helps,


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya.
Yeh...I didnt think it could happen the usual way and well..id hate to think they think i pay 30 quid a bulb rather than 15 for the fun of it.
They have not got back to me yet, If they dont I'll be pretty pizzled off.
I wont be using them again either way despite using them a fair bit over the past year or 2, I only use them over livefoods sometimes cos they do a specific thing i order quite a few of £4 cheaper than livefood, so 20-40 quid a go is worth saving.

Thanks for your reply, ill let you know how it turns out.
Im also waiting on a snake hook and rubber wedges which werent with my order and were meant to follow on tuesday but they havent turned up either.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

It shouldn't be able to happen.

What MAY (and i emphatically state, MAY) have happened is they used the expensive bulb themselves and sent you an inferior one in the hopes that you wouldn't notice. That way they pay for the cheap one and you pay for the expensive one.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

it could have maybe just been the wrong tube in the wrong packaging. somebody elsewhere probably paid for an exo terra and got a zoomed (which i think are better even though more expensize)


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

zoo meds are much better, i only use reptisun 10's lol
generaly anyway, i ordered some weak reptiglo 2's just for temp as i have soem oceelated skinkls in like an 8 inch high tub so its what i wanted for that case but for my permanent vivs..its reptisun 10%s always.

Lets hope I get a satisfactory response soon.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

yh it was probs a mistake


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

They got back to me and said it came straight from the wholesaler that day it went out so he has no idea.

this makes me think its old/a return so im waiting [and waiting] for him to get back to me with an adress and details to return it and for him to then send me the correct bulb...as im waiting 2 weeks for some rubber wedges anyway....
i wouldnt order soemthing if i thought it wouldnt be here within a week so im pretty pi22ed off about the hole thing and wont be using them again i dont think.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

how did you get on let me know
cheers linda


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

he hasnt got back to me since i asked for an adress to send the bulb back to..


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i hate that makes you think as this happen before and other people have not done anything about it :bash:
good luck 
linda


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

right well its been another week since i asked for an adress to send the bulb back to in return for a refund or a bulb that actually represents the one i ordered and paid for and no contact.

SO.. im gona name them anyway just for reference, im not saying they are bad in other ways or anything but it does take the mickey.

I wont be using cornish crispa again, despite it being a good site with a solid selection of goods usually at good prices [sometimes the best] letting this go on this long is out of order,if it wer eme id have sent the proper bulb in the post and said send the wrong one back when you get a chance, or instantly performed a refund..not... "would you lie a refund for the difference or send it back" just to take another week of comunication whilst its still up in the air.

anyway its a shame but im not re-sending my email to them again only to get no response.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

That was a surpirse, I hope your continueing to batter them with emails, also let them know you wont be using them again and that u spent alot of money with them, it normaly gets them into gear. Also state that you will be inform others of the service you have recieved, etc. They will then get their act into gear. 

Jay


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

well the last i heard from matt was on the 2nd... this is after like 2 weels actuallt waiting on the delivery ,and everything else.
on the 2nd i asked for an addy to send the bulb back to...and nothing.

so i re-sent the email incase he missed it as he had apparently missed the one before where i told him th ewrong bulb was in the sleeve..after 4 days or so without a reply i re-sent that and thats when i then got the last reply.

without sending another email...they should know that its still not sorted obviously so should be atleast on the look out for my emails you know.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

yerbut big companies like that wont seek out emails, they never do. You have to start saying things that will effect them, and sales is one they look out for, so mention it and i would say you'll get a rply quickly. Just send somthing like, 2 since you havn't got the decency to reply back to my emails regarding faults with prducts sent under your name. I will no longer be useing your company for any orders, which is a shame as i have used your company for various large orders over the past year adding up to in exxcesive of a grand. I will also me informing others of the way your company has treated me and inform them of the way you have treated me as a loyal costomer. I expect a full refund of the difference between the products, or a replacement. 

Sincerley
D. Trese

or somthiing to that effect. 

Jay


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i get the impression they arent a very big company now.
im not emailing them again, im just not.
I am happy to just not ever use them again, and also from now on where i usually recomend both them and livefoods.co.uk when ppl ask for where to get stuff...i will just be recomending livefood from now on.

in return i would like livefood to offer me a discount on the ONE item they sell that cornish crispa does 4 quid cheaper [6 instead of ten] which is this light fitting
Livefood UK Ltd.

but i dont have the cheek to ask lol


----------



## robclements (Sep 23, 2007)

Could also happen like this ... Manufacturer - boxed whole batch incorrectly - did not get noticed - awful mess when they ALL filter through. It happens! A certain MAJOR manufacturer of a pastry and meat etc product managed to mis-pack 36,000 pieces - only got noticed - luckily - by the transport lorry driver after it was loaded on his trailer ....


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

possible...although they are manufactured and packaged at totally different locations as they are different brands..thats why i initially asked if they come sleevless or whatnot...but apparently they coem fully packaged from totally different places [unless buying wholesale but initially they coem from seperate distributors and before that manufacturers]

Totally unacceptable anyway GRR lol


----------



## robclements (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes indeed - totally unnacceptable ... I dont blame you for the GRR!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

good stuff lol


----------

